
Forest grows in steril soil were juice company used to dump tons of orange peels - ccnafr
https://www.boredpanda.com/12000-tonne-orange-peel-forest-costa-rica/
======
foxyv
TLDR: Soil rendered sterile by invasive grass was recovered when the orange
peels killed the grass and decomposed into soil that the forest could grow in.

